# (/.../)
.
  ,    (   "   ")     .
  -     ...
  -    - ,   .

  ()   
http://www.modus.ru/cd/29

    :      " "        . 
    ... 
 ,      ( "";   )         -.

      ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

? ,       .   .     ,      " ,      "
   ,         , ,  .      ,   .        ,      .
 ,

----------

> ? ,  ** .   .     ,      " ,      "


 m&m,    ,     ?
-,   ().
-, ,  (     ", ..."). , -     .
-,   ,  -   -  ?  -   ;  7  .

   ; ...
     1999       ()   (  ).   2 .    Win.
      ...     :  ,  ()     .
     ( )  .     . -      , -     Exele ...        ,   -     (  ).
    -,        ().
      ;      ,    (   ).    ,  " , ,   -      "...
        (  ) , ,    ?     ()   -   ,  , -  .   .
    ()   ,       ,   ""   ,   "" -  "" (1992).
 ,       .        "  ".
  , .

----------


## Lisaya

,    .        -    -     .  -?    ,          .      .      ?  307 .        .      ,   ,?
,            ,      .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,          .      .      ? ,            ,      .


   :      .      :   ( ),     ,     ( ).    100 .     10-15 .   , ,   ".".
     ,    ,   .  ,      "",    !

     ,   -   .

*" 307 .        .      ,   ,?"*

  , .  -  ,   .

  , .

----------


## Lisaya

,      307.   ,   ,        .    ,        ,     , .     ,      , .

----------

> ,     , .


,    ,   ...
 ,  - (  )...

----------

,     : *http://www.modus.ru/cd/29*   -   . 
 , ,  , , ...    .  .
      doc ( ),     , ,    : ,   .
 , .

.   ,      ,      -. 
    "  " ( : http://www.modus.ru/cd/178 .17),   -   ,       - -.

----------


## .

**,  - ,      :Frown:

----------

-  ,  .
  !

----------

...
         (  ),    .
     - .                         
   ,   ,   .     
       ...

*   1=(,)                            *  

     -   , 10-   
     -        

*   2=(0,_)-1)                                      * 
    _ -   ( )           

*   =(0,1-_--)   *  
    1 -     ,     
      _ -    
     -    
     -   

*   1=(0,*Peni%*(_)-)* 
    Peni% -    
    _ -   ( )    
     -        

*   2=*Peni%*2* 
     -    
    Peni% -    

   =1+2                                                

   -,    .   .
    ,

----------


## 7272

1(**)/300
2(**)/300
3(1+2)

----------

> 1(**)/300
> 2(**)/300
> 3(1+2)


  !
 "" . , ...

. -      ...

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------

> ,      .


, ,    ,   ...

----------

,    ,   " " -
 ""   ;-)                       
,    .                                
   "",    .

1.    
     .          
 .    .                
        (), , 10-
    (  )  :   
*=-        *  
     ,    
*   =(0,-)* 
  - ..      0   
         :
*   _=**/300*

----------


## 7272

,     ,     .

----------

> ,     ,     .


  -      ?
     ,   . 
  ...
    2.

----------

, ,   ...

 .     ,
  ,    .
        ,   ,     :
*=-*; () 
*_=**/300*

----------

.    ,   ""   . 

*=(,)*  
  - ..         .
        (10-),     ,     ( 11-)

  ( ).                                     
* =-*  
* =-* 
* _=**/300*

                .

----------

.       
   ,    :
*=(,)* 
   - ..       
     .                       
*=-* 
    - ""   , ""      .
*=-*
   -  ,  "" ..  ,   .  ,  =0
          ,       :
*_=**/300*

  "_"       ()      .     ,    ,   .

  , , ?
  ,  ()

----------


## 7272

:
1)        =    -      - ,          ,    ,   300,   .
2)                .
3)             (  ),        .

    ,                ,   ,                 . .

----------

, .
,

----------

(  ),  .
.               
      . 
..     ,     ""    .
..    :  "      (  )  =
   -     " -    (    ).
 ?

----------


## 7272

> . 
> ..     ,     ""    .


    .      ,         .



> -    (    ).


  .      ,     .         ,  ,    .      .

----------

> .      ,         .


,   ,      .
.
       (6-)  ...   15-,   :   11-  ( )     (5 ).




> .      , ** .         ,  ,    . *     .*


     ,      ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      ?


,       ,       .
..           .                 .

----------

> ,       ,       .
> ..           .                 .


     ,   **.
 ,   -       ( ) ,           ...
      ,      .
?
      ,   ,    ,

----------


## 7272

.


> ,   ,    ,


   ,        .     ,     .

----------

> .   ,        .     ,     .


   ,     ()?
    :
(    )
*  01.08.2009:*
            :
, :
:
:
*  01.10.2009:*
   ,    ...

----------


## 7272

> ,     ()?


      .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,,.            ,

----------

> .


  ,     -  .



> ,  ,,.            ,


  ""  
"  !"()
  ,

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,,.            ,


,              ,       ,   .      ,                  ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

.       ,      ,

----------


## 7272

> 


      ,          ,   ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------

> ,          ,   ,      .


  ,      .

(   ;     :-| )

----------

> ,


,     ,   ( )   ;-)

----------

,    , .
  "" .
(   ,      ).
  - "  "

   ,        , ..     (   )  .
   ?

----------


## 7272

> - "  "


       .

----------


## 7272

> ,        , ..     (   )  .
>    ?


   :
1)        =    -      - ,          ,    ,   300,   .
2)                .
3)             (  ),        .

----------

> .


.
:
   10- .
(   -   , - ; 10-      ).
   6- .
     ,  10-   30- ,    
(1=6 -10 )
180 ( )  ?
...
  1-  
_01_08=_01_03-_10_03+_03+_04+_05+_ 06+_07
(  :  -  ,   )
   6-  (   1- ):
*_01_08=_01_08*180*/300 (?)* 
?

.:   6-    ?
 , 1=179 .

----------


## 7272

, 6    ,        7 .
 ,         .
                ,   300, ..     ,          .

----------

.
,   43  .

----------

> , 6    ,        7 .


, -  ...
  :    10- -   (     11-),          .

----------


## 7272

10   , 11   ,          .

----------

> 10   , 11   ,          .


  , ,  6-   ,    6-  . ..       . 
.     ?      7- .  -    6-?  "" ...
       7-?
 , .

----------

!
     ,   

//  - ,    .
//  ,             
(     ).

//   ,   

*1=1*1*/300*

:
_=--_
*1*=-
// 1  ,  1=0
:
 -     
 -  -    
 - ,     ,         .
 -    
*1*=-+1
:
  -    (  ),               
   -   ()  
** -    ,%

  (?)

----------

#43   ""   "",   
     .

,    
http://www.amber.spb.ru/content/otrs...kvarta-c_RKPU/
  , ,      "18"  :
"... /   ".
    .   ...

----------

,     ( ,  ),    (  ):

//    
*2=2*2*/300*
:
*2*=+
 -  -    
  -    :   __ (   =  ) 
// 2  0,  2=0
*2*=-
:
  -    (  ),      

  - ,       
//       ,  2=0
//            ,  2=0
** -    

=1+2

----------


## 7272

#42,           .

----------

...
, ,      ? !
,  , .   .   .
        : =...

----------

,             .
   -,     (.?,  ),     ""     ,       ,        .

  , "      ?"
(   .)
,   ""          ...
         .

----------


## skippy91

> :   6-    ?


   -  (   ) :



> 155.        
> ...
> 14. ,   ()           (),              ,    ,       _ _ .         .

----------

*skippy91*,   .
   (  ),    -  .  .  .
   ,  .
   "" (     ),     ...   ,      .
   . ,    ...   e-mail ibgko@ya.ru
    .
 () ,    .   ,      ( ).    ?
  ""  .           307 ;-))
   , -,        .        .
 "" (  ) !

. ""    112      100. .       .
( ,   ,   )

----------

...
   ,    . ..   2 ( ).    .
     .        .
1.  
2.   
       (   ):
()                                                      
- :  **/
-   : **/
- ,%: *50* 
-  : /**

- : /**
- : **/
- : **/
- : **/
()
- :  **/
-   : /**
- ,%: *50* 
-  : /**

- : **/
- : **/
- : **/
- : **/

     .
1.
    (   ):
-  : 33 .
-   : 21 .
-    : 18 .
      ,        %%.
            .       .
*!!!*  :    ** ,   ,  .
:  1 ,   30 .,     (33 ./).
* :
 =(*30)-(*33)*50%*
  :
 =(*30)-(*30)*50%

2.


    :
          ,       ,         (  ).
    1  10 .  ,    8 .,       8 ..

       ,   ()     .

----------

(   )   ibgko@ya.ru

----------

""   ,     .
1.     .    ,           . ..        .
2.    .  , , , ,      .     "  . ().       .     ...

 :      .     ...

----------

*2.    .  , , , ,      .     "  . ().      * 
        (      ),              (** ) ,  .
:   100 2;  4;    3;     ;   50%
 =*((100/4)*3)*50%
 - : "" 1 .
  -  .  
=*(100/4)*50% (  )

       . 

   ,       . 
         ( ""  )     .   ""  10 . 
 ,   - ...
. - ""       .     .        ""   .

----------


## skippy91

> ...
>    ,    . ..   2 ( ).    .


  :        .    .154  




> .  , , , ,      .


   ,  ,          ,  __   -:



> *. 31.* __                ,       .  ,              ,         .





> *.69.*  __             ,       .  ,            ,               .                    .

----------


## skippy91

> .        .
> 1.  
> 2.   
>        (   ):


,  :
()                                                      
- :  **/
-   : /**
- ,%: *50* 
-  : /**

- : /** -   
- : **/
- : **/
_- : /_ -      (.19 ),      :Frown: 
()
- :  **/
-   : /**
- ,%: *50* 
-  : /**

- : **/
- : **/
- : **/
_- : /_ -     

  ,   .  :
()                                                      
- :  **/
-   : **/
- ,%: *50* 
-  : /**

- : /** -    
- : **/
- : **/
()
- :  **/
-   : **/
- ,%: *50* 
-  : /**

- : **/
- : **/
- : **/

: .13 .17   181-

----------

"  ..." 

    (/)       :
*     181- :
:
  ,  -,     50      (      )     (    ) * 
,  , ...

 ..     . ..           (     ).
      "" ...
  ""       ,     "", . "" (      50%);   ,  ""   ( ).
 ""           . ..  ,   ,    .

 ""...     ,   ?..        ( )    .

     .       
-   : "/"
   .

----------


## skippy91

> ,  , ...


    ...

 -  **,       




> ""...     ,   ?..        ( )    .


   .  :



> * .*
>  19.  
> 
> 1.   -    ,     .
> 2.         :
> 1) __  -   ,         ;
> 2) __  -   ,       (   ),   ,        (    );
> 3) __  -   ,      .
> 3.         :
> ...


                ,     

 :



> **  (   1.03.2005)
>  5.   
> 
>   :
> 1)        ,   (__ );
> 2)        ,      ,  ,      (__ );
> 3)  ,  -  (_ -_ );
> 4)    ,      (__ ).
>       ,  -   - ,   .                ,     .

----------

,   ! , !..
     -,  ?

:
< -  ,       >

    ""     ,     .
     ,  ,     .
    " "  .  " "...

. ...   ,   ,  ?   , ...
  ,     ( );   ,   ...

----------


## skippy91

> !..


 ""   .




> ,  ?


    .

           ,    .             ,        ,           .          .       ,        ,           .

       ,     ,          ,             .         ,        .       .                    .      ,               ,       .

  ,     -     ,    ,     ,   .

----------

...
,    -

.   ,              ", 1%" 
;-)

----------

13-    ...
    ( )
   13- 
http://www.ib.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=19610#19610

----------

.
   ,   , -    !

----------

> -  (   ) :


:
" 155.        
...
14. ,   ()           (),              ,    ,            *            .*         ."  

 "".

----------

> :
> " 155.        
> ...
> 14. ,   ()           (),    **     , ** ,                        .         ."


*,     !  * .

.     ,    .      !

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------


## skippy91

> 


,   __   .
__ ,       ,       (.14 .155 ),  , ,  2009   8

----------


## 7272

,            .     ,         .    .                   .       .

----------


## 7272

> ,      .


  .
   ,            .     ,         .    .       ,      ,      .       .

----------

*  skippy*



> ,   __   .
> __ ,       ,       (.14 .155 ),  , , * 2009   8*


     ""?

     ?

.  ""   ,   ...

----------

> ,         .


    ,      (   )   .

    ,      ,   "  ".   ,     ;  !

.     , , ,  .     ...

----------


## 7272

.        .        ,        ,   .

----------

> .        .        ,        ,   .


   ,  ... ;-(
          . 
  ""   ?
  ,      -   (   )?

----------

" ?"

     ,  =0.
     , :

  .    
     ,  1=0.
  :
  =1-_--
   1 -     ;
   _ -        ;
    -    
   >0 
     -   ;
    End -   ;
     >End 
     =-End+1
       -      ;

     1=**Peni%
      Peni% -       (1/300*),  ;

  .      
      -  ()  
        -   ;  10-   
              +1   -   
     >, 

     =1+*(-+1)*Peni%

----------


## 7272

,   .          ,        ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,     , .          .  ,,   ,       ,

----------

> ,   .          ,        ,       .


  .14,      .     .

----------

> ...         .


..    ? ;-)

----------

""     -             .
    ( )     .
         ,   , ,     ,  ""   .    .
, , "",  , ,  ...

----------


## Lisaya

> ""     -            .
>     ( )     .


   ,

----------

> ,


 :Dezl: 
...      ?

----------


## Lisaya

,         :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

.            .      ,         ,     .

----------

> 


, ,      .
 -        . 
 ,   " ".

----------


## 7272

..     .                .        ,  .     .      .     ,        ,      .
              ,    .

----------

.   ,   ,         .
 ""   .   .    ...
        .

----------


## 7272

,        ...             .

----------

...
   ,     ( ) .   ,          . 
      .
   ?

----------


## Lisaya



----------

!

----------

> :
> 1)        =    -      - ,          ,    ,   300,   .
> 2)                .
> 3)             (  ),        .



 :Smilie: 
   (*?:%:...!!!) -    ....           .         (  ,     )    .      ...     :Smilie:

----------

, 
  (    :Smilie:     :     ?

  -  ()   .

     1000   .

    . ( ).       .  307,    ,  -       ,   ,  -       25     125  /......     ....         :Smilie:      .

----------

**,  .
 .     :"...    ...."

----------


## Lisaya

> -


, .     .   ,

----------

,   .
  ,    .
      ,    .  
    "  2009"  ?

.   ,

----------


## Lisaya

0.      ?

----------

> 0.      ?


    "  2009". ,   ( ) .
(.)

----------


## Lisaya

.   "  "       ,        .

----------


## 7272

> , .     .   ,


  .      ,   ,        .     ,    .
         .     ,      .

----------


## 7272

.                .    ,      /,      .

----------


## 7272

,       .       ,           ,            .

----------

> .   "  "       ,        .


     :
http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/archiveold.htm?id=1849




> - 
>        ,  , ,     91 "   ".  10/99 " "   ,     ,    (. 12  10/99).





> (. 7 . 114  ),   -   (. 6 . 75  ).


    ,    ().
   ?
 ...

----------


## 7272

,     .
        .          ,         ,     .

----------

> .                .    ,      /,      .


  ,    .          . - "" ...
   14,  ""  - .

- . 
    ?
    ?  ...
    ,     **,      ,     .
    ?

----------

> .   "  "       ,        .


        ,      !
       ...

----------


## 7272

> ?


   ,       .



> ,      !


   .

----------

> ,       .
>    .


    -,      ,     -    , -  ,   -  ...
 ?

----------


## 7272

,     ,    ,    .

----------

> ,     ,    ,    .


   -  ,      ,   (?)

----------


## 7272

.

----------

-.    : ,   ,     .         .       (  - .)
     (  ) -         ,   -     -   ,      .    -     5(!!!) -     .   (  .   ).

----------

> -.    : ,   ,     .


    ? ()




> 5(!!!) -     .   (  .   ).


,   .       (    3  )  .
 ,       ...

----------

(  )   .           (     )

   -               - ..

----------

> (  )   .           (     )


   ,      ...



> -               - .


,  ,  . ,

----------

:Smilie: )))
            .               :Smilie:  :Smilie: .    .     :Smilie: .  ()     :yes:

----------

, ,    :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

,       , .     .              .          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> )))


...



> .


 ?  ,  , ?
...

----------

.
           "".
        ,      



> 0.  (,   .)
>  1.   ( )
>  2.


 ()  



> 3.  
>  4.  
>  5. .


        ;  ,     . ..     .
    ,     .

  -    ,           Enter.

----------

> ,       , .     .              .


.        ,    , .     (     .  10%     ).          .

----------


## 7272

,     .         .   .

----------

> ,       , .     .              .


  #101,   (.),   "".
        .
  ,  -     ,    : "  2009".   ,      ...
   ""  , ..  .
 ,      .

----------

> ...
> 
>  ?  ,  , ?
> ...


  :
    ,     (   ),  ,           (  +   .).       (  ,     ,             :Wink:  -  "  "         )

**,      . ..         .     &

----------

,   ; ...




> ...  ,     ,             -  "  "   ...


...   !
,   ,  "    "?

.   " " (    )...       .

----------


## 7272

,        (      ),     ,  .

----------

> ,        (      ),     ,  .


    ...
  -.
 ?
**   ?

----------


## 7272

.     ,              .          .    .
         .      ,    .       .

----------

> 


    .
   ,     ().       .




> 


  ?




> 


         .
  ,      .
    ( ,  , ),    ()...

----------

-        -     :Smilie:     -

----------

> .     ,              .          .    .
>          .      ,    .       .


   -       , ,                    (!!).      .  .  .  . ,         (   ) -

----------

> -        -        -


 ...

  :
 -   ()      "". 
..    "",  ""    .
  ()   :
010000004000001251446112009;   :
*01 00 00004 0000012514 46 11 2009*
01 -    1  99999  ;    99;
00 -   01    ;
00004 -    ( 99999);
0000012514 - 
46 - 
11 - 
2009 - 
 ,         -,  " "     -.  ""   (  10+2=12 ).
..  ,      .
 !
      "",       .

----------

> ,


  : 
1.       - -     .           . 
    ?        -    ...
2.     :
-    (    )
-  ,     (    )
3. (  )       () 1 3   :
__=_3*;
    .
4.     ,  =1. 
    ,  ,  .

----------

> ...
> 
>   :
>  -   ()      "". 
> ..    "",  ""    .
>   ()   :
> 010000004000001251446112009;   :
> *01 00 00004 0000012514 46 11 2009*
> 01 -    1  99999  ;    99;
> ...


    , .             ,       -     -.    ,    .. ( ) -      (   :Smilie: )   ,     3-4 -            .
   ,   -   :Wink:  

p/s    - -      ,       :     -               ,    .     .

----------


## Lisaya

.   
1



> 


2


> 


3


> 


4    
  2      
1       
2.   ,

----------

> 0.  
> 1       
> 2.   ,


..       ,   2
           . :yes:

----------

> (  )   ,     3-4 -            .
>    ,   -


   ,   ...

----------

> (  )   ,     3-4 -            .


   !
      ().       ,      !
  -       .
, !     ...
 ,    ""  ()  ...
  , ,  ...

----------

> .   
> 1
> 
> 2
> 3
> 4    
>   2      
> 1       
> 2.   ,


    .                 .  ..      1200      500-,600- , 100-        ..
         "":..       ,    - -  :Smilie: )))

----------


## 7272

> ..       ,


  ?


> ().       ,      !
>   -       .


         ,    ,   .

----------

, ,  ,**,  :Wink:

----------


## 7272

> .                 .  ..      1200      500-,600- , 100-        ..
>          "":..       ,    - - )))


        .     ,              .
    .
  -   ,    .
  -       ,      ,    ?
        ,      ,   .

----------

, -,    - .     ,     . ..  (    :Wink:      ,       , (     , ),      (   -   (   7    )     ,, )

----------

> .     ,              .
>     .
>   -   ,    .
>   -       ,      ,    ?
>         ,      ,   .


, 7272,       .  ,    .

----------

> *1.*  ?*2.*         ,    ,   .


1.       
2.    !     ...

----------

> 


 ,      , ..  ()   ,      ?
...

----------


## Lisaya

> -       ,      ,    ?


     , 3  ,3

----------


## 7272

> ,      , ..  ()   ,      ?
> ...


  ,       ,    ,   ?



> , 3  ,3


      ,    .     ,     ,     .

----------

> , 3  ,3


    (,     )   .
 - ; ; ; 
 -   ,   ..

----------

> 





> ,      , ..  ()   ,      ?
> ...





> ,       ,    ,   ?


    ?     ?

----------


## 7272

> , 3  ,3


     ,       .

----------

> ,       .


        ?       ? 



> ?     ?


,  ... ,    .  -

----------


## 7272

> ?       ?


 76.06   76.09.1    
 76.06   76.09.2    
 51       76.06      .
      ,     .

----------


## 7272

> ,  ... ,    .  -


   ,    ,     .

----------

> 76.06   76.09.1    
>  76.06   76.09.2    
>  51       76.06      .
>       ,     .


 ,   ,   ...
   ,    ,      ,   ..   ,    ?

----------

> ,    ,     .


,

----------

> 76.06   76.09.1    
>  76.06   76.09.2    
>  51       76.06      .
>       ,     .


     (   ),             -  . ,,            ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


    ?    ?

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,     ?

,     .   :
62-90. 62 -  ,  , 90 ,              .  51-62   .
           ( ).      ,     .        .    .     .  .          .

----------

> ( ).      ,     .        .    .     .  .          .


    , , ,     .       ,   .
    (   )      ( ),          (  ).
.

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,   ...
>    ,    ,      ,   ..   ,    ?


  .     ,         .


> -


 ?     .       76       ,     .         -  ?                   ,          ,        ?        ?     ,    ?     (  ),      ,           ,  .
  ,        .


> ?


    .       /.       1/300      .

----------


## zas77

> :
> 62-90. 62 -  ,  , 90 ,              .


    , ,   -  .

----------


## 7272

> , ,  .


    ,    76; 86 .

----------


## zas77

> ,    76; 86 .


   .   , ,   .   ,  
**  
    ,   ,   , , 
      .

----------

> ...     ,   ,   , , 
>       .


+100
, +101

----------


## Lisaya

, +102.    ,      **,  *zas77*,      .
, , ,     ,  ,

----------


## zas77

> ,      **,  *zas77*


 .
    . , .

*   ( )*       . 
      ()   . 

?

----------

> ()   .


,       ,     ( )   .
, : , ,  ...

----------


## zas77

> , : , ,  ...


  . 
,   ,

----------

> , , ,     .       ,   .
>     (   )      ( ),          (  ).
> .


  "  "?.     -.    ,      .    730  ,  , . , ,    ,     .  ,,  ,     -           .
               .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


    .   1      ,

----------

> "  "?


          -    ...
 ,   ""  -

----------


## Lisaya

> -    ...


.  .     .

----------

> .  .     .


,          .  .       ...
.   ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 7272

,      .
       ?

----------

> ?


-,        . 
   ...
    -      .
           ,             , , ,     


```
                              
                       


 





....
    :
```

        .
  ()   .   ""     -     .    ()  ,     ;-)
 ,     ,        ""    
     ,  "...  ..."

----------


## 7272

95-97%%,    , ..    ,     (     ),     .   .

----------

> 95-97%%,    , ..    ,     (     ),     .   .


   -  .    ,   .  -  ...   .
      ,   - .
, ,       , ..

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


    ,  .     ,     ""  -  .   ,   .     ,   ,       -  .    . .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 


> ()   .   ""     -     .    ()  ,     ;-)


  ..    .   .    50 000

----------


## 7272

> ""  -


     ,    307 ,        ,      -         .      ,          .  .1    300 .,        3000      ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 3000


      ,

----------

> ..    .   .    50 000


 -

----------


## 7272

.    3000 ,       307      300. :   ?



> ,


     .      ,  ,      .  -       ,      (    )      ""    ,      ,     .   ,            .     ,       .   , .         -  ,   ?     ,             .

----------


## Lisaya

, ,. ,      .,     ,        . .

----------

-

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

> ,     ,        . .


,         ,     .
        ..        ,     ,      .        ,       !       307 .

----------

> ?


     .   : "...".

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 307 .


    307,  .       . .   307     .   .     -

----------


## Lisaya

> 


      .   , .   :   .    .    ,   , -

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,    15 .     .  .   15.      20.          ,    . - .          (    ).    . ,    .        .     .    .      ,           .

----------


## 7272

> .    .      ,           .


     ,     ,     ,           ,       .

----------

,   !!!     ?
    - ?
 ""   !
    -       ,    - ...
 -  .  !

----------

,     ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

,        ,           2-3  .     .    .   .         2-3 . -     2-3 .   .     .   5.
20 .   ,   25        ,

----------

> 20 .   ,   25        ,


25-   ?
..           ?

----------


## 7272

,     ,      .

----------

> ,     ,      .


   - ?        1-  ?
   ""  (  ),    20-    ? 
    20-

----------


## 7272

,     ,    .       7-10 ,              .      10  .

----------

> ,     ,


  ...

----------


## Lisaya

1 .    ,     10 .   ,  30 .        .     .  ()  ,   .       ""

----------


## Lisaya

,  


> ,    .

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------

> ,


 ( ?),  :     ?

1.
2.
3. 
4.

----------


## Lisaya

50000

----------

> 50000


4.   :Wow: 
       ( 99000)
  9999
 ,    ...  
  1 , . ,  ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

. ,       .    4     ...     . .    ,       .         .   , ,  ...     .    ,     "        !".    ...

----------

!
 , , ...




> ...


:
  ,          ,    - , .
      ...     ( ).
     :
1. - 
2.   -   .

 "" (  ):
1.    (   ).
2.  
3. ,    - , 
4. ,   ,  
5.   
6.,  , "",      .   ,          "- "...          .

               .

----------

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------   
                                                          : 07.11.2009  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------   
         |    [00111]                ->[]|      :[   487]  
     |[123456,, -,4-1-17              ]|[~    2009.   ]
         |[                               ]|    ->  []
-----------------------------------------------------+-----------------------------   
1.        28.7    /:[2]|  -> [] -/+ []  
2.       [   -]    --    : - |  -> [] -/+ []
3.(0.5)            -    : - | |[][ ] 
4.,(0.3)    - . [ ]|1.        | 2[ 5][        ]  
5.,          -         :[]|2.        | 2[ 6][        ]               
6.                  -   (+):[+]|3.. |  [  ][        ]  
7.                -         :[1]|4.        |  [  ][        ]  
8.          -                   : 1 |5.  | 1[ 7][        ]  
9.     -       :[ ]|6.      |  |  |            
---------------------------+-+---+--------+---+------+-------------+--+--+---------   
   ..    ||  |    ||                     
---------------------------+-+---+--------+---+------------------------------------   
1. ..             [ ] 2 |31.05.10[021] 2- ,                  
2. ..              [ ] 2 |        [013] ,                  
3.                         [ ]   |        [   ]                                         
---------------------------+-+---+--------+---+---------+---+----------------------    
[2] <-       01.11.2009:|[       ]|   |      -> []    
------+---------+-----------------------------+---------+ |      -> []     
 |    |                       |         ||     -> []     
      |  []| 1 []  2 []   3 []  |  |[ ]|                   
------+---------+-----------------------------+---------+---+---------------------    
      |         |                             |         |2 |                     
      |         |                             |         |2 |                       
      |         |                             |         |2 |                 
        |                             |         |   |                 
      |         |                             |         ||                      
      |         |                             |         ||                      
      |         |                             |         ||                
      |         |                             |         |   |                  
------+---------+-----------------------------+---------+---+---------------------    
                                 |         |                            
                                          |         |                             
                              (),% |         |                             
                         /  |         |[] <-            
                       -----------------------+---------+[] <-          
                          01.12.2009:|         |                             
                                              +---------+
```

  ...
        .
   .

----------


## Lisaya

,  .  ,   ,  .        .   ,     ?

----------


## zas77

> .


   ,        ,     ( "").

----------

> ,        ,     ( "").


  . 
    ;  ""   100.

----------

-  -    ("  ").
 (. #220)           . 
      (  )   .
          .




```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------   
         |    [00111]                ->[]|      :[   487]  
     |[123456,, -,4-1-17              ]|[~    2009.   ]
         |[                               ]|    ->  []
-----------------------------------------------------+-----------------------------
```



     ().
1.      .   ()  .
2.   /.
3.   " "    .
4.  " ",       (   ).
5.      (" 2009")         .
6.  "  " /    .
    ,   .1  2,   .   ,      ,      ,            (  ).

.//     ...

----------

.        ( , 307, 77,   ,      , ,  ,,     )  ? 
      & . ...

p/s    ,          ( win ,,  .)   .

----------


## 7272

,     ,   ,      .      .

----------

!
    ...
 (  ;    )      . 
 ,     (   ),        !
,    -    (   ) -...

----------

> ,     ,   ,      .      .


  :Smilie: .       win  (  ). 
p\s    .        ,      . -     ...

----------

